# Missing pieces and leaving this wood stove burning at work.



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

hi I’m 23 I just recently got my first house, my heating unit just cannot keep up when it gets below 30, yeah you heard me right 30. My father has used wood stoves as long as I can remember, actual stoves you cook and bake stuff with and regular ones with chimneys, he’s got like 10 of them it’s ridiculous, anyway, he gave me one and we hooked it up, I bought a load of wood and got it running and I was looking down the side of it between this shell that covers it and the side was red hot, like melting metal, I ran my poker across it and it was fine, still solid, after it burned out I began inspecting it and it’s missing these stone blocks, I reached in there and actually knocked one of the stones in the ash pan by accident. I work second and my girlfriend works first, I hate that she has to come home to it being cold in here so my question is do you think it’s safe for it to run if I just close the ashpan door and the airflow knob for like an hour or two, even if those stones are missing? My dad always did it but I guess I’m just paranoid cause it’s my first house and cause those stones. Ill attach pictures, the wood stove is called a Suburban. In one of the pictures I am using my metal poker and pointing directly at one of the stones. Are they replaceable?


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2018)

The firebrick is replaceable and the stove shouldn't be run without them. They can be picked up at most big hardware stores. Just measure first. A standard firebrick is 4.5" x 9" x 1.25". The cheapest place is frequently a masonry supply or some lumber yards.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> The firebrick is replaceable and the stove shouldn't be run without them. They can be picked up at most big hardware stores. Just measure first. A standard firebrick is 4.5" x 9" x 1.25". The cheapest place is frequently a masonry supply or some lumber yards.


 
Thanks, any idea how much they usually run for? Price wise?


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2018)

Depends. $2.00-$3.00 each at the cheapest. And up to $6 in some places. Call around.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> Depends. $2.00-$3.00 each at the cheapest. And up to $6 in some places. Call around.



 Okay thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 17, 2018)

That door gasket looks pretty ratty....I would replace it as well..


----------



## blacktail (Jan 17, 2018)

You might want to move all the flammable stuff away from it. What kind of floor is in that room?


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

blacktail said:


> You might want to move all the flammable stuff away from it. What kind of floor is in that room?



I have moved those trash bags since then, my gf cleaned out her car and just sat them there this morning. I usually keep it pretty clear of stuff. It is carpet but I have a very large sheet of metal underneath the wood stove.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> That door gasket looks pretty ratty....I would replace it as well..



I will look into that as well thanks, I really only know how to operate it, I don’t know the bits and pieces of it very well.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 17, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> I will look into that as well thanks, I really only know how to operate it, I don’t know the bits and pieces of it very well.


You don't want air leaking around that door and cause it to over fire...be safe and keep warm.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> You don't want air leaking around that door and cause it to over fire...be safe and keep warm.



You too and thanks.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cody..one other thing..I noticed you have that stove piped through the window...what type of pipe is it connected to on the other side of that window?


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Cody..one other thing..I noticed you have that stove piped through the window...what type of pipe is it connected to on the other side of that window?



My dad told me to get the black pipe but the only had the elbows in black so it’s all stainless steel I believe.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 17, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> My dad told me to get the black pipe but the only had the elbows in black so it’s all stainless steel I believe.


So single wall was used all the way to your cap? Is there a clean out T? If its single wall all the way you have a creosote monster there that will be need to be cleaned often.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2018)

Is that venting system safe? even legal ?


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> So single wall was used all the way to your cap? Is there a clean out T? If its single wall all the way you have a creosote monster there that will be need to be cleaned often.



I’m sorry, a clean out T?


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Is that venting system safe? even legal ?



Yes it is.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> I’m sorry, a clean out T?


Where does the pipe go that comes off of your stove? Does it go straight out and take a 90 into more pipe and then straight up? If it does you need a clean out T in place of the 90 so you can clean it properly.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Where does the pipe go that comes off of your stove? Does it go straight out and take a 90 into more pipe and then straight up? If it does you need a clean out T in place of the 90 so you can clean it properly.



Oh yeah it goes in a 90 then straight up! Okay you mean one of these?


----------



## bholler (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Yes it is.


No it isnt


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

@CodyR4, can you post us a picture of the pipe on the outside of the home? Thanks.

The single wall black stove pipe has a minimum clearance to combustibles of 18". If you are running the stove hot enough to get the sides to glow then you are in jeopardy of catching the window sill on fire. Honestly, your chimney is not safe or legal by code.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> @CodyR4, can you post us a picture of the pipe on the outside of the home? Thanks.
> 
> The single wall black stove pipe has a minimum clearance to combustibles of 18". If you are running the stove hot enough to get the sides to glow then you are in jeopardy of catching the window sill on fire. Honestly, your chimney is not safe or legal by code.


He's right Cody,
You can see the bottom of the upper sash vinyl window is already sagging from the heat..
We don't wanna see you burn your house down, if you keep operating that thing with those conditions, that could very well happen !!


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

showrguy said:


> He's right Cody,
> You can see the bottom of the upper sash vinyl window is already sagging from the heat..
> We don't wanna see you burn your house down, if you keep operating that thing with those conditions, that could very well happen !!


Good catch! Nobody is trying to bust your chops Cody..but your set up is very dangerous the way it is....you and your girlfriends life is worth correcting this situation...


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

showrguy said:


> He's right Cody,
> You can see the bottom of the upper sash vinyl window is already sagging from the heat..
> We don't wanna see you burn your house down, if you keep operating that thing with those conditions, that could very well happen !!



Well at the time it was either that or freeze so. Guess I’ll have to get it looked at.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Good catch! Nobody is trying to bust your chops Cody..but your set up is very dangerous the way it is....you and your girlfriends life is worth correcting this situation...



How do I fix it? Like what do I run it through?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Well at the time it was either that or freeze so. Guess I’ll have to get it looked at.


I wont knock anyone for trying not to freeze but the other alternative you are facing is burning to death so choose wisely.

You should consider getting double wall pipe at least. That has a minimum clearance of 2". Also, any horizontal runs should have 1/4" pitch per 1 foot horizontal. The double wall pipe can be expensive but so it rebuilding a house. I would strongly suggest you contact a knowledgeable chimney installer and see what it will cost you to get a proper chimney.

Also, you should move that steel plate out to cover more of the floor in front of the door. Embers can fall out and go further than you think. Keeping the area under the door clean is important so if something falls out it doesn't catch on fire.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> @CodyR4, can you post us a picture of the pipe on the outside of the home? Thanks.
> 
> The single wall black stove pipe has a minimum clearance to combustibles of 18". If you are running the stove hot enough to get the sides to glow then you are in jeopardy of catching the window sill on fire. Honestly, your chimney is not safe or legal by code.



The sides are glowing so hot bc I’m missing that firebrick.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> How do I fix it? Like what do I run it through?


Is there a chimney anywhere in your home? If not you are going to have to go through the wall...


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> I wont knock anyone for trying not to freeze but the other alternative you are facing is burning to death so choose wisely.
> 
> You should consider getting double wall pipe at least. That has a minimum clearance of 2". Also, any horizontal runs should have 1/4" pitch per 1 foot horizontal. The double wall pipe can be expensive but so it rebuilding a house. I would strongly suggest you contact a knowledgeable chimney installer and see what it will cost you to get a proper chimney.
> 
> Also, you should move that steel plate out to cover more of the floor in front of the door. Embers can fall out and go further than you think. Keeping the area under the door clean is important so if something falls out it doesn't catch on fire.


I have no idea what any of that is. But I’ll just contact someone or something.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Is there a chimney anywhere in your home? If not you are going to have to go through the wall...



No chimney unfortunately.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> How do I fix it? Like what do I run it through?


Duravent is a manufacture of stove pipe. They have great resources available to help you decide what you need. Check their web site here. You will need an "All-Fuel" stove pipe for exterior. You can then connect the stove to the all-fuel pipe with either the single wall black stove pipe like commonly found at any hardware store, or you can use a double wall interior pipe if you cannot maintain the large 18" clearance to combustibles that the single wall requires. The DuraVent interior double wall stove pipe is the DVL stuff. 

All-Fuel "DuraTech": http://www.duravent.com/Product.aspx?hProduct=1
DVL: http://www.duravent.com/Product.aspx?hProduct=11

Click on the literature tabs for info on installation.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Duravent is a manufacture of stove pipe. They have great resources available to help you decide what you need. Check their web site here. You will need an "All-Fuel" stove pipe for exterior. You can then connect the stove to the all-fuel pipe with either the single wall black stove pipe like commonly found at any hardware store, or you can use a double wall interior pipe if you cannot maintain the large 18" clearance to combustibles that the single wall requires. The DuraVent interior double wall stove pipe is the DVL stuff.
> 
> All-Fuel "DuraTech": http://www.duravent.com/Product.aspx?hProduct=1
> DVL: http://www.duravent.com/Product.aspx?hProduct=11
> ...



How much does it cost for this usually?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> The sides are glowing so hot bc I’m missing that firebrick.


Yeah, and the window is melting because the pipe is hot. The firebrick will keep more heat in the firebox but you're still getting the flue pipe over 600 degrees. I know this because I burn an old Shenandoah that is very similar in construction as your stove and I have put a infrared thermal imaging gun on the single wall pipe and I've seen it as high as 700F within 1-2 foot of the stove outlet when I was pushing the stove. I guarantee that you will not be able to hold your hand on the window sill longer than 30 seconds once your stove is at operating temperature, it will burn you.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Yeah, and the window is melting because the pipe is hot. The firebrick will keep more heat in the firebox but you're still getting the flue pipe over 600 degrees. I know this because I burn an old Shenandoah that is very similar in construction as your stove and I have put a infrared thermal imaging gun on the single wall pipe and I've seen it as high as 700F within 1-2 foot of the stove outlet when I was pushing the stove. I guarantee that you will not be able to hold your hand on the window sill longer than 30 seconds once your stove is at operating temperature, it will burn you.



You can’t ive tried. Since I already have the stove how much would something like this cost? Have any idea?

https://www.google.com/amp/www.inst...ation-for-Wood-Stove-through-a/?amp_page=true


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> How much does it cost for this usually?


Its expensive, no lie. You'll need to do some of that yourself. Search Google for "DuraVent 6DT-X" but replace the X with the desired length. A 12 would be a 12" piece, they come in 6", 12", 18" 24", 36", 48".

Please start reading in the links I sent you. Here is an installation manual. http://www.duravent.com/docs/product/L923_W.pdf


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Its expensive, no lie. You'll need to do some of that yourself. Search Google for "DuraVent 6DT-X" but replace the X with the desired length. A 12 would be a 12" piece, they come in 6", 12", 18" 24", 36", 48".
> 
> Please start reading in the links I sent you. Here is an installation manual. http://www.duravent.com/docs/product/L923_W.pdf


RIP me. Guess I’ll have to wait until Tax time, and I’ll check it out on my break thanks.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Its expensive, no lie. You'll need to do some of that yourself. Search Google for "DuraVent 6DT-X" but replace the X with the desired length. A 12 would be a 12" piece, they come in 6", 12", 18" 24", 36", 48".
> 
> Please start reading in the links I sent you. Here is an installation manual. http://www.duravent.com/docs/product/L923_W.pdf



So I can buy all these part and just install it myself and get it inspected right? Looks simple.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> So I can buy all these part and just install it myself and get it inspected right? Looks simple.


Technically you done even need it to be inspected but you should check with your home insurance if it would be required or not. Some may, some may not. It may mean the difference between getting an insurance claim and not but, you'll have to ask.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Technically you done even need it to be inspected but you should check with your home insurance if it would be required or not. Some may, some may not. It may mean the difference between getting an insurance claim and not but, you'll have to ask.



Nice, okay well thanks again. I will try and get these pipes even if it’s piece by piece until I have them all.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Nice, okay well thanks again. I will try and get these pipes even if it’s piece by piece until I have them all.


If you could only afford one piece today I would highly suggest you use it to go through the window where the clearance to combustibles is the lowest. If you cannot afford the pipe and are going to continue to use the stove at least get some more single wall pipe and make a shield to try and deflect some of that heat before you start a fire. Good lord, the window is melting. Good catch by @showrguy.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cody scroll to the bottom of this page in the link provided and you will see the basic concept..

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimn...hrough-The-Wall-Chimney-System-Kit-6-Diameter


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Marshy said:


> If you could only afford one piece today I would highly suggest you use it to go through the window where the clearance to combustibles is the lowest. If you cannot afford the pipe and are going to continue to use the stove at least get some more single wall pipe and make a shield to try and deflect some of that heat before you start a fire. Good lord, the window is melting. Good catch by @showrguy.



Alright man jeez.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Cody scroll to the bottom of this page in the link provided and you will see the basic concept..
> 
> http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimn...hrough-The-Wall-Chimney-System-Kit-6-Diameter



That’s perfect thanks for that!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2018)

Once you get the parts, you may want to go through the wall or just eliminate the window altogether if your leaving the stove n the same place . Looks like its toast(the window) anyway.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Once you get the parts, you may want to go through the wall or just eliminate the window altogether if your leaving the stove n the same place . Looks like its toast(the window) anyway.



Can I not make it go through the roof. On that site that far listed it’s cheaper.


----------



## bholler (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Can I not make it go through the roof. On that site that far listed it’s cheaper.


Yes you can it is actually a better way to do it usually.  But it looks like you will need to replace the window as well.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Can I not make it go through the roof. On that site that far listed it’s cheaper.


Absolutley you can! Better draft and easier to clean!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Can I not make it go through the roof. On that site that far listed it’s cheaper.


And looks so much better through the roof.


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Absolutley you can! Better draft and easier to clean!



https://m.ebay.com/itm/SELKIRK-2066...?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1

This has everything I need correct? Besides the pipes that come from the stove. The black ones.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/SELKIRK-2066...?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1
> 
> This has everything I need correct? Besides the pipes that come from the stove. The black ones.


It does not include adjustable roof flashing or the class A pipe to extend beyond your roofline to meet code...do you have a cathedral ceiling? Do you know the pitch of your roof? You also have to frame in a square for your pipe support box to set on and to be fastened to...know a good roofer? You don't want it leaking...


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> It does not include adjustable roof flashing or the class A pipe to extend beyond your roofline to meet code...do you have a cathedral ceiling? Do you know the pitch of your roof? You also have to frame in a square for your pipe support box to set on and to be fastened to...know a good roofer? You don't want it leaking...



My roof is not a cathedral ceiling so I’d need to buy that flashing, box, and class A pipe separately, and yeah I know a roofer.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> My roof is not a cathedral ceiling so I’d need to buy that flashing, box, and class A pipe separately, and yeah I know a roofer.


http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimn...ion-Multi-Floor-Chimney-System-Kit-6-Diameter


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

Choose your final stove location carefully...do lots of measuring...I would try to avoid any off-sets...


----------



## CodyR4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Choose your final stove location carefully...do lots of measuring...I would try to avoid any off-sets...



Will do, I actually found a FLAT ceiling support kit that passes through the attic then into the roof by Selkirk, I get it now. I appreciate everyone’s help.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 18, 2018)

CodyR4 said:


> Will do, I actually found a FLAT ceiling support kit that passes through the attic then into the roof by Selkirk, I get it now. I appreciate everyone’s help.


My entire system is Selkirk Ultimate One...I love it...not cheap...but the peace of mind is priceless..keep on doing your homework!


----------

